

Meet the new Flowplayer - tipiirai
http://flowplayer.org

======
tipiirai
Version 5.0.0 is raw HTML5 and CSS3 and Flash only emulates the native VIDEO
tag.

This is a complete rewrite. Took about a year to finish it.

------
taf2
Looks really nice

